# Just won on Ebay, Plantation Resort Villa 3bd loft



## 6scoops (Mar 3, 2011)

I just won a 3 bedroom loft villa, at Plantation Resort Villas in Myrtle Beach.  It is in the float summer red season, 20-38.  I have never been to the resort.  I would love some information on the resort.... How hard is it to book a high demand week in the summer.  Are there any buildings I should request?  Does anyone have any recent photo's of the interior?  Any help would be appreciated.  Thanks


----------



## shagnut (Mar 4, 2011)

If it's the one I'm thinking of it's a nice resort with a great indoor pool but it is not  on the beach so I can't give you any other opinions. I stayed there once and the units were nice but that was awhile ago.  shaggy


----------



## jlwquilter (Mar 4, 2011)

It's a popular place to own.

If you are reserving to use you'll have no issues at all getting the week you want, if you call at least a year in advance. You may get what you want calling closer in too but at a year out you'll be sure.

Reserving to deposit to an exchange company is another story there


----------



## sjuhawk_jd (Mar 4, 2011)

jlwquilter said:


> ...
> 
> Reserving to deposit to an exchange company is another story there



Can you elaborate on this please? I also won a even year 3 bed lock off at this resort (it is Presidential Villas at Plantation resort) and what types of issues will I have if I want to book to deposit with RCI.


----------



## 6scoops (Mar 4, 2011)

*Plantation Resort Villas*



jlwquilter said:


> It's a popular place to own.
> 
> If you are reserving to use you'll have no issues at all getting the week you want, if you call at least a year in advance. You may get what you want calling closer in too but at a year out you'll be sure.
> 
> Reserving to deposit to an exchange company is another story there



This is the kind of information I am looking for.  I do plan to use the resort myself....But, I will be looking to deposit in RCI.  What kind of problems with reserving to deposit have you run into?  I Believe this will be a strong trader If I can reserve a july week.  Do they not let you reserve the week you choose for deposit?


----------



## carl2591 (Mar 4, 2011)

That is a nice place indeed.. if you have the presidential villa they are very nice inside. not on the beach but they have a shuttle that runs several time a day to a spot on the beach reserved for plantation owners/guests.

Any week in july or aug would be a good trader.. First part of aug is most likely stronger as every one is trying to get in a vacation before school get back in which is end of aug in a lot of places on the east coast.

What was your winning bid.. ??  

congrats on a good find..


----------



## 6scoops (Mar 4, 2011)

*Plantation Resort Villas*



carl2591 said:


> That is a nice place indeed.. if you have the presidential villa they are very nice inside.
> 
> What was your winning bid.. ?
> 
> congrats on a good find..



I will own Plantation Resort Villa, but the resort said they are currently being redone. I would love to see a current pic of interior.   

 I own a 3bedroom w/ loft.  sleeps 12.  Float 20 - 38    Winning bid was $162.29

Thanks!  I hope it was a good find.     I have never been there!.


----------



## sjuhawk_jd (Mar 4, 2011)

6scoops said:


> I will own Plantation Resort Villa, but the resort said they are currently being redone. I would love to see a current pic of interior.
> 
> I own a 3bedroom w/ loft.  sleeps 12.  Float 20 - 38    Winning bid was $162.29
> 
> Thanks!  I hope it was a good find.     I have never been there!.



What you won is a 2 bedroom, 3 bath with loft and not a 3 bedroom with loft. 

The benefit of a 3 bedroom is that they have lock-offs and you can make two RCI deposits with a 3 bedroom, but probably only 1 deposit with the unit that you are purchasing.


----------



## 6scoops (Mar 4, 2011)

*Plantation Resort Villas*



sjuhawk_jd said:


> What you won is a 2 bedroom, 3 bath with loft and not a 3 bedroom with loft.
> 
> The benefit of a 3 bedroom is that they have lock-offs and you can make two RCI deposits with a 3 bedroom, but probably only 1 deposit with the unit that you are purchasing.



I called the resort yesterday, they classify it as a three bedroom loft unit.  1600 sq ft.  It is not a lock-off you are correct.  The loft area has 2 beds, and a bathroom.  So it sleeps 12.  I'm curious, how many TPU's do you get when making two separate deposits in RCI as apposed to one big deposit?  So I figure, I can make one big deposit, which is great because if I'm correct, I can still get 2 or 3 weeks of trades, and I won't have to combine anything.


----------



## jlwquilter (Mar 4, 2011)

The resort does not allow an owner to make a rezzie and then deposit it to RCI themselves if/when they are ready to do so. The resort must initiate and control the deposit. The deposit is actually a week from a bulk deposit the resort makes and then the week is transferred over to your RCI account. The resort has a process to help determine which week will be transferred over from the bulk deposit. The process doesn't really take into consideration much what week the owner wants. Several employees there make it a difficult conversation to have unfortunately. At least that has been my experience so far.


----------



## got4boys (Mar 4, 2011)

jlwquilter said:


> The resort does not allow an owner to make a rezzie and then deposit it to RCI themselves if/when they are ready to do so. The resort must initiate and control the deposit. The deposit is actually a week from a bulk deposit the resort makes and then the week is transferred over to your RCI account. The resort has a process to help determine which week will be transferred over from the bulk deposit. The process doesn't really take into consideration much what week the owner wants. Several employees there make it a difficult conversation to have unfortunately. At least that has been my experience so far.



The resort actually pre-deposits weeks and once the owner decides to deposit it, then they match a already deposited week and put them in your RCI account. You can request a week to deposit in a specific month. I was happy with the TPU and it was only deposited approximately 4 1/2 months in advance of check in date. 

Peggy


----------



## 6scoops (Mar 4, 2011)

*Plantation Resort Villas*



got4boys said:


> The resort actually pre-deposits weeks and once the owner decides to deposit it, then they match a already deposited week and put them in your RCI account. You can request a week to deposit in a specific month. I was happy with the TPU and it was only deposited approximately 4 1/2 months in advance of check in date.
> 
> Peggy



Hi Peggy,

Did they honor your request for the specific month?  What unit size did you deposit?  Thanks for the info.

Shay


----------



## got4boys (Mar 5, 2011)

6scoops said:


> Hi Peggy,
> 
> Did they honor your request for the specific month?  What unit size did you deposit?  Thanks for the info.
> 
> Shay



I have a three bedroom lockout at Presidential Villas at Plantation Resorts every other year. I locked out, ask for an April Week (my contract is gold so I can book weeks 9-19, 39-44, 47, 51, 52) and received it - The resort deposited start date of April 17. I ended up depositing a 2 bedroom and studio.

The resort was very nice when I had concerns about the deposit value since the new TPU rule just went into effect and that is when they explained to me that they pre-deposit early (based off the history of owners who usually bank their weeks).

I have always had very good trade power with them before the new TPU changes and it is one of my better traders for the price (lockout).

Peggy


----------



## 6scoops (Mar 6, 2011)

jlwquilter said:


> The resort does not allow an owner to make a rezzie and then deposit it to RCI themselves if/when they are ready to do so. The resort must initiate and control the deposit. The deposit is actually a week from a bulk deposit the resort makes and then the week is transferred over to your RCI account. The resort has a process to help determine which week will be transferred over from the bulk deposit. The process doesn't really take into consideration much what week the owner wants. Several employees there make it a difficult conversation to have unfortunately. At least that has been my experience so far.



Do you own prime season?  I called the resort and received a little info, I wonder if they don't deposit the prime weeks?  This is a little discouraging.  They said if its available,  but they try to match you up with a week already deposited.   So you would get a earlier deposit credit if you are booking late, but not for sure a prime week.  One person said they try to match your deeded week?  If you own prime, I'm curious if they have ever let you deposit weeks 26 - 31?


----------



## 6scoops (Mar 6, 2011)

*Plantation Resort Villas*



got4boys said:


> I have a three bedroom lockout at Presidential Villas at Plantation Resorts every other year. I locked out, ask for an April Week (my contract is gold so I can book weeks 9-19, 39-44, 47, 51, 52) and received it - The resort deposited start date of April 17. I ended up depositing a 2 bedroom and studio.
> 
> The resort was very nice when I had concerns about the deposit value since the new TPU rule just went into effect and that is when they explained to me that they pre-deposit early (based off the history of owners who usually bank their weeks).
> 
> ...



So, your saying you get a much earlier deposit credit.  That is nice.  I'm very curious if in Prime season ( July to early August) any weeks are deposited?


----------



## JudyH (Mar 7, 2011)

I own a three bedroom (2 + lockoff) at Presidential Villas at Plantation Resort.  We bought in July 97.  I always call right after July 4th week and pay my mf two (2) years in advance and book July 4th week two years out,  and they deposit it immediately into my RCI account as 2 weeks.  The 2 bed unit gets me about 58 TPU, and the lockoff about 38.

I have never stayed there, only use it for trading.  It has got me great trades, even before the RCI change.


----------



## 6scoops (Mar 7, 2011)

*Plantation Resort Villas*



JudyH said:


> I own a three bedroom (2 + lockoff) at Presidential Villas at Plantation Resort.  We bought in July 97.  I always call right after July 4th week and pay my mf two (2) years in advance and book July 4th week two years out,  and they deposit it immediately into my RCI account as 2 weeks.  The 2 bed unit gets me about 58 TPU, and the lockoff about 38.
> 
> I have never stayed there, only use it for trading.  It has got me great trades, even before the RCI change.



WOW, that is great news!  This is the plan I will stick to!  I will have only one 3 bed/loft deposit, but it should get me a great TPU.  Thank you for sharing this info.  I would like to use this mostly to trade with, I am new to this but have had some great advice here on TUG.  

Shay


----------



## JudyH (Mar 7, 2011)

As I said, I bought in July 1997.  In theory, it is a floating week in bright red season, which I think is mid June thru Labor Day.  I always call on the anniversary date of purchase, I just say I want to pay my MF reserve week 26  or 27 and have them split and deposited to RCI.  Never a problem (but I still always hold my breath until the call is over).


----------



## jlwquilter (Mar 8, 2011)

Judy,

Who do you normally speak with?


----------



## JudyH (Mar 8, 2011)

Really, whoever answers the phone, I just tell them I want to pay the MF, and they connect me to someone.


----------



## Culli (Jul 7, 2011)

Does anyone know if this resort has fixed weeks or just season floats?  It also looks like the resort has been downgraded from gold to silver?  Wondering if the resort is on the decline.  Gets great TPUs but I'm worried about a resort going down the tubes after I get in.


----------



## vckempson (Jul 7, 2011)

Culli said:


> Does anyone know if this resort has fixed weeks or just season floats?  It also looks like the resort has been downgraded from gold to silver?  Wondering if the resort is on the decline.  Gets great TPUs but I'm worried about a resort going down the tubes after I get in.



I've seen both floating and fixed weeks on e-bay, though most have been floating.


----------



## 6scoops (Jul 7, 2011)

*Plantation Resort Villas*



Culli said:


> Does anyone know if this resort has fixed weeks or just season floats?  It also looks like the resort has been downgraded from gold to silver?  Wondering if the resort is on the decline.  Gets great TPUs but I'm worried about a resort going down the tubes after I get in.



Plantation Resort Villas are Gold Crown
Presidential Villas at Plantation Resort are Silver Crown

I would not let this stop you, I don't know why there is this difference.  They are the same resort, and everyone who works there says the PV@PRV is nicer than the PRV.  They do get great TPU.  Summer is the best season to own in.


----------



## Culli (Jul 10, 2011)

Thanks for the info just picked up a red 20-38 float - I can't wait to get it finalized so I can get my week into RCI.


----------



## abdibile (Sep 18, 2011)

I am currently doing my due diligence on a week at Presidential Villas.

How doy ou know if a week is fixed or floating?

Seller claims it is fixed (but seems not to have any clue) but everyone here is talking about floating weeks.

Are there really fixed weeks or is this just wrong in soem eBay ads?

Anything else to look out for at this resort?

Thanks!


----------



## DeniseM (Sep 18, 2011)

Ask for an Estoppel Letter to verify what you are buying - 
http://tug2.net/timeshare_advice/timeshare_estoppel_letters.html


----------



## jlwquilter (Sep 18, 2011)

abdibile said:


> I am currently doing my due diligence on a week at Presidential Villas.
> 
> How doy ou know if a week is fixed or floating?
> 
> ...



You can also get the exact unit and week info from the seller and then call the resort and specifically ask if it's a fixed ownership or a floating ownership. If they say floating (which is all I know that is there at the resort but anything could have been sold a certain way in the distant past), then tell the seller and ask for further claification.


----------



## abdibile (Sep 19, 2011)

Thanks for the info!

Could there be different floating seasons or are all high season float weeks 20-38? 

Or Could a fixed week 38 be included in a floating low season?

Does anyone have current info on how easy it is to use a 20-38 to reserve July 4 and have it deposited in RCI?

Thanks!


----------

